# Elevation of ignition source



## retire09 (Mar 21, 2014)

The requirement for the 18" elevation of an ignition source in a private garage applies to any appliance capable of generating a spark, flame or glow due to heat.

We commonly apply this standard to only gas appliances but an electric spark from a motor or switch offers the same concern.

With that in mind, is there any exception or logic that would allow a refrigerator or freezer to sit directly on the floor of a garage?

It is very common to see a water heater on an 18" platform with a washer, dryer and freezer sitting on the floor next to it.

Why do we always look at the one appliance and not at any of the others?


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

Not installed normally when house is built ?


----------



## retire09 (Mar 21, 2014)

If a laundry box is there for a washer and dryer, why would you not require a permanent platform to elevate the appliances when installed?

Many home builders offer a freezer outlet in the garage as an option.

The inspector knows it is there and what it is intended for.

Is this a mistake to not also require a means to elevate the ignition source?


----------



## steveray (Mar 21, 2014)

IGNITION SOURCE. A flame, spark or hot surface capable of igniting flammable vapors or fumes. Such sources include appliance burners, burner ignitions and electrical switching devices.

I don't imagine I will catch that....but good to know.....


----------



## Keystone (Mar 21, 2014)

If a fridge/freezer outlet is called for on the approved plans then yes a perm platform would be required.

If a fridge/freezer outlet is placed then I would request written doc indicating intended use, use will ultimately be fridge/freezer and bingo perm platform required.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

So ask on plan review what each electric outlet is for?

And what about the portable drill used in the garage?

Maybe require signage ::

""" IGNITION SOURCE. A flame, spark or hot surface capable of igniting flammable vapors or fumes. Such sources include appliance burners, burner ignitions and electrical switching devices. Not allowed to be used in the garage"


----------



## steveray (Mar 21, 2014)

So of course I have to dig deeper.....I wouldn't exactly call a fridge or chest freezer "portable"....Do we need a permit now?

Electrical:

1. Listed cord-and-plug connected temporary decorative lighting.

2. Reinstallation of attachment plug receptacles but not the outlets therefor.

3. Replacement of branch circuit overcurrent devices of the required capacity in the same location.

4. Electrical wiring, devices, appliances, apparatus or equipment operating at less than 25 volts and not capable of supplying more than 50 watts of energy.

5. Minor repair work, including the replacement of lamps or the connection of approved portable electrical equipment to approved permanently installed receptacles.


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2014)

I think the only people we could catch on this would be someone trying to get out of GFCI and saying it was a dedicated oulet for that piece of equipment...


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2014)

When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?

I don't know about dryers but i can't imagine that they belch fire like a water heater. The freezer has the potential but it doesn't seem to happen. Most new water heaters are FVIR and can sit on the floor of a garage.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 22, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?


If one did dollars to doughnuts you would have a pic.


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2014)

Unrelated but close...... Do any of you require a bollard for a gas dryer?


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?I don't know about dryers but i can't imagine that they belch fire like a water heater. The freezer has the potential but it doesn't seem to happen. Most new water heaters are FVIR and can sit on the floor of a garage.


"""vapors or fumes""

Ok gasoline on the ground which of the above off gases?


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2014)

Matter exists on Earth in three major states or phases: solid, liquid, gas. These states describe distinct physical characteristics of the material and are a function of temperature and pressure.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 22, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Unrelated but close...... Do any of you require a bollard for a gas dryer?


Same as the furnace it would require a stop to prevent the vehicle from reaching it.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 22, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?I don't know about dryers but i can't imagine that they belch fire like a water heater. The freezer has the potential but it doesn't seem to happen. Most new water heaters are FVIR and can sit on the floor of a garage.


Gasoline fumes from cleaning motorcycle parts ignited when the gas furnace or water heater fired.  I was not on duty that day so I do not know the elevation of the gas appliance.

Not fumes, but I have seen homeowners get an education why putting ashes from the wood stove into a paper bag or cardboard box, is a bad idea.


----------



## Frank (Mar 24, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?I don't know about dryers but i can't imagine that they belch fire like a water heater. The freezer has the potential but it doesn't seem to happen. Most new water heaters are FVIR and can sit on the floor of a garage.


Have seen 2 in last 10 years that involved motorcycles, first was in a ground floor apartment living room--so not technically a garage.  Second was in attached garage with Kerosene heater on floor about 5 ft away.  Both while working on motorcycle gas tanks.

About 30 years ago worked a fatality guy changing fuel lines on Camaro or Trans Am.  Gas water heater on floor likely ignition source, occupant was found still under burned out car in the attached garage.  All three caused extensive damage to the residence and recent 2 ended leases.

Another about 5 years ago my sister managed to burn out her detached garage when she knocked over a gas can, went to store to get kitty litter to clean up spilled fuel and got call from dispatcher that her garage was on fire.  That one could have been the freezer in the garage.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2014)

Neighbors boy placed the gas can next to the dryer after filling the mower, about 10 minutes later it blew the garage door off     about 25 years ago but it could happen today


----------



## klarenbeek (Mar 24, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> When was the last time anyone here has heard of a garage going up from a vapor ignition?I don't know about dryers but i can't imagine that they belch fire like a water heater. The freezer has the potential but it doesn't seem to happen. Most new water heaters are FVIR and can sit on the floor of a garage.


About 5 years ago, a 3 year old house with attached garage, total loss, fortunately the person that was home got out safely.  Freezer in garage ignited gaas fumes from a gas can used for the lawn mower that got left open.

 We consider fridges and freezers portable appliances.  They can be moved and plugged in with no other connections, so its hard as a code official to control their placement.  If there were a washer/dryer setup, I would require a platform.  The dryer duct/washer hookups are pretty specific as to what they would be used for .


----------



## Keystone (Mar 25, 2014)

CDA, no, I wrote if its called out on the plans. No intent to ask what every receptacle is for....

Signage, yeah sure lets create another certifcation test for that while we are at it. Are you calling or do you want me to?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 25, 2014)

I have had a couple situations where gasoline liquid/vapor in a garage was an issue, ignited by a torch or a drop light..........I can't ever remember hearing about a appliance being the cause. I will say, in my neck of the woods, we don't see many garage installed appliances though..........


----------

